# how many ml first cycle test e 300



## paul25601 (Jul 5, 2011)

hi all just wondering how many ml you would recomend for a first cycle of test 300 e per week? thanks, Paul.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

500-600 mgs per week is fine


----------



## paul25601 (Jul 5, 2011)

thanks apple, what is that in ml please?


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

paul25601 said:


> thanks apple, what is that in ml please?


Lol come on mate you really don't know ?

If you have 300mgs/ml test then -

2ml will be 600mgs as it's 300mgs/ml x 2


----------



## paul25601 (Jul 5, 2011)

ah yea course cheers mate lol


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Just do 1.5ml (450mgs) and go from there and only up if gains are not occurring, no point going higher than you need to until gains plateau


----------



## paul25601 (Jul 5, 2011)

good advice thanks, how many weeks would you recommend?


----------



## 12sec1/4 (May 25, 2009)

If it's GB pharma then you'll have to be doing 4ml's to get anything from it...

I'm about to write my review on their Test...


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

12sec1/4 said:


> If it's GB pharma then you'll have to be doing 4ml's to get anything from it...
> 
> I'm about to write my review on their Test...


that bad?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

synthasize said:


> that bad?


He may have got a dodgy batch, aim for 10-12 weeks plus pct


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Best Advice For beginners wanting to get big I ever read- I follow it now, wish I found it years ago:

the AAS part is:

DIET

VERY simple. Very important that you try to get as

close to 500g of protein per day. Easiest way to do

that is to have a whey protein shake in water with

every meal. Fats and carbs don't matter. Calories

don't count, macro nutrients (protein, fat, carb) do.

If you get to add fat on, just cut out the fats and

keep your carbs bellow 300g/day. That's all it is!

Very simple, but hard to stick to, so not many people

get results. On gear, the more protein you eat, the

more you grow. Is as simple as that. Gear maximises

protein synthesis.

GEAR

You need a testosterone base. 750mg/week is plenty.

You need an anabolic - deca or Eq at 400mg/week is

plenty. You need for optimum growth, a good oral like

d-bol at 30mg/d or A-50 50mg/d.

You use the test and the anabolic non stop. The oral

is 4 weeks on 4 weeks off. Every 6th week (the half

way point between the off oral period - so 2 weeks

after you finish the oral) you have a blood test. If

the blood test is OK, then you can begin your next 4

weeks on oral. There is no reason for you to come off.

The only 2 reasons are health or your receptors are

saturated. If the regular blood test is OK, your

health is OK. If you are still making progress, your

receptors are OK. Coming off, will just sabotage your

gains. That's why I do not believe in set time frames

for cycles. Listen to your body. When you use the

oral, you need to use all the liver aids available - Synthergine,

milk thistle, L-methionine, liv-52, etc. Of course you

cannot drink or do rec drugs during that time. Using

these precautions, your blood tests will be OK.

You also need to use an anti estrogen like Nolvadex at

10mg/d throughout the whole time. Also, you have a

choice between HCG every 4 weeks at 5000IU or Clomid

at 50mg EOD. These will make sure that your balls will

stay at a decent size and they will not forget how to

function.

The blood tests that you need are: full blood count,

liver and kidney function tests, FSH, LH, TSH,

cholesterol.

If the Total protein test in the liver tests is high,

that is because of your diet. You need to keep an eye

on the Billirubin and Urea test results. Your FSH and

LH will be suppressed - that's normal because of the

gear. If the TSH is low, add 20mcg/d T3. If the kidney

function is off, then drink more. protein stresses the

kidneys, so you need more fluids.

When you eventually come off the gear, you make sure

that you are off the orals. Then cut out the anabolic

over 2 weeks. Then the testosterone over 3 weeks. One

week after that, you need to add primo tabs or anavar

(oxandrin) for 3 weeks. That will ensure that you will

keep your gains.

Ideally do a gainkeeper's formula that is outlined in another article.

These are the basic principles behind muscle growth. You do the above you will GROW, no matter what.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> Best Advice For beginners wanting to get big I ever read- I follow it now, wish I found it years ago:
> 
> the AAS part is:
> 
> ...


Ausbuilt I'm sorry because I usually agree with everything you say but 500g protein a day, no way does a beginner need this amount of protein


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

WhySoSerious said:


> Ausbuilt I'm sorry because I usually agree with everything you say but 500g protein a day, no way does a beginner need this amount of protein


you're probably right.. and I doubt many beginners would manage it! I find it tough going still! but so many beginner barely have adequate protein its frightening.. and I would also say, if you're not on AAS.. you probably won't use more than 200g..


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> you're probably right.. and I doubt many beginners would manage it! I find it tough going still! but so many beginner barely have adequate protein its frightening.. and I would also say, if you're not on AAS.. you probably won't use more than 200g..


The amount of protein we actually need is highly over exaggerated though and high amounts of protein like 500g can put a lot of stress on internal organs, especially if you are not used to such quantities. My ratio split of protein/carbs/fats now is 20/50/30 and making the best gains of my life. This equates to just 180g of protein a day and I am 93kg.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

WhySoSerious said:


> The amount of protein we actually need is highly over exaggerated though and high amounts of protein like 500g can put a lot of stress on internal organs, especially if you are not used to such quantities. My ratio split of protein/carbs/fats now is 20/50/30 and making the best gains of my life. This equates to just 180g of protein a day and I am 93kg.


i'd be interested to see a study that says protein stresses internal organs...


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> i'd be interested to see a study that says protein stresses internal organs...


I have read that it plays effect on your kidneys, I think there are quite a few studies on that


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

ausbuilt said:


> Best Advice For beginners wanting to get big I ever read- I follow it now, wish I found it years ago:
> 
> http://www.professionalmuscle.com/forums/articles-forum/1158-growth-principles-beginners.html
> 
> ...


Isnt it ok just to run testosterone? or do you need something like deca as well to make decent gains?

Nice post Aus


----------



## Luigi 91 (Oct 8, 2011)

Clomid EOD to keep testes functioning?

Anyone vouch for this method instead of using HCG?

Does Clomid have any detrimental effects to gains whilst ON cycle


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Luigi 91 said:


> Clomid EOD to keep testes functioning?
> 
> Anyone vouch for this method instead of using HCG?
> 
> Does Clomid have any detrimental effects to gains whilst ON cycle


No I don't vouch for that, I run hcg at 500iu a week. I get the clomid blues no matter what


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

WhySoSerious said:


> Just do 1.5ml (450mgs) and go from there and only up if gains are not occurring, no point going higher than you need to until gains plateau


Im with this, its a good dose for first cycle mate.

12 weeks will be good.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

WhySoSerious said:


> My ratio split of protein/carbs/fats now is 20/50/30 and making the best gains of my life. This equates to just 180g of protein a day and I am 93kg.


I am doing a similar thing. I now eat an average of 105-155g complete proteins a day, and safe to say I am not 93 kg. But I p1ss less, feel good, am gaining nicely, recovering same as I was when I was eating more, etc, etc. I am not debating the benefits vs negatives, just what I am doing at the moment, and liking it! I know because I am not big, some of you are not going to listen to anything I have to say... (Uriel  ) but I am not asking you to


----------



## Luigi 91 (Oct 8, 2011)

WhySoSerious said:


> No I don't vouch for that, I run hcg at 500iu a week. I get the clomid blues no matter what


Ok thanks, and do you think it is VITAL that you run HCG on a mild cycle Test-E w/ Dbol 10 weeks?

Would a test booster such as TestForce be beneficial to get natural test going again if it was started 2 weeks before the end of cycle?

Hopefully not going too off topic.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Luigi 91 said:


> Ok thanks, and do you think it is VITAL that you run HCG on a mild cycle Test-E w/ Dbol 10 weeks?
> 
> Would a test booster such as TestForce be beneficial to get natural test going again if it was started 2 weeks before the end of cycle?
> 
> Hopefully not going too off topic.


I wouldn't say it's vital but beneficial and definately hcg over a test booster, plus hcg will be cheaper


----------

